# Best log splitter brands (Iron & Oak, Brave, Yardmax, Boss, others?)



## Rayn4est (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello! I'm in the market for a 24-30 ton splitter. From what I've read so far some good brands are Boss, Yardmax, Brave and Iron & Oak. Iron & Oak seems to be the best, but may be more than I need. Any recommendations on brands would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 16, 2019)

Welcome to AS . Use the search function to look for threads relating to splitters. You can do it by brand or just log splitter. As with anything price will dictate quality. I run a TSC 25 ton right now and really haven't had any issues. Dirty hand tools is the sponsor of the firewood forum and a bunch of guys have them. Good luck in your search..


----------



## jrider (Jun 16, 2019)

I put around 1500 cords through my iron and oak before having to replace the Honda motor (probably due to me not changing the oil as often as I should have). Replaced the control valve twice


----------



## saxman (Jun 16, 2019)

I’ve had a 26 ton Brave for 14 years with no issues. 8HP Briggs&Scratchum! Not the usual luck with those engines, I guess I’m lucky. Brave is the cheaper line of Iron&Oak. Made in Illinois and I think they are ok. My buddy has a Dirty Hand Tools and it has been fine. Lots of decent ones out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homemade (Jun 16, 2019)

That’s like asking what truck is better. What is your budget? What are you mostly splitting? 18” and larger? What species? Soft or hard wood? What is your annual production?

And I hope you realize that tonnages that are advertised beyond what is practicable. 

I run a home made splitter. Has a 4in ram on it with a 2000psi max pressure. The wedge is set to 30 degree opening. I do run a 4 way occasionally when the wood calls for it. I think wedge design has a lot to do with how effective the tonnage is put to use. I’ve never stalled out the engine trying to split stuff. On the twisted grain wood like the yellow elm (piss elm) you gotta work the outsides. If you try and split it straight down the middle, you might as well put a 8” ram on there. 

My long winded point is, if your splitting less then 5 cords per year, then any big box store splitter with proper maintenance will serve you well. 5-10 cords or more then start looking at a pro line. Don’t forget the super split. King of kenitic splitters


----------



## 12ram2500 (Jun 16, 2019)

I have a yardmax 25 ton and it comes with a free removable 4 way wedge and it's been awsome for the price starts with 1 to 2 pulls max great build quality great instructions to put together havent found a flaw or one thing to not be happy about just as good if not better then a 25 ton from tsc HD lowes etc


----------



## panolo (Jun 17, 2019)

Depends on what you want to spend and what you are splitting. My Super Split gets way way more use than my DHT splitter. Nothing wrong with my DHT, it's been bulletproof. Just my SS is faster. If I can find an inverted splitter for my bobcat I'll probably sell my DHT. Won't need it to crack the big logs.


----------



## rancher2 (Jun 17, 2019)

Rayn4est
Welcome to the forum.
Like others have said do you want to spend $1,000,$2,000,$3,000'$4,000 on a splitter as the ones you name fall in that price range. This time of the year I would watch the garage,estate sales and Craigslist as there are some bargains out there of folks moving or getting out of wood. Summer is the time to buy used splitters and sometimes new ones also.


----------



## steved (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a 20 ton rebranded Brave from Quality Tractor, it's been pretty much maintenance free for the past tens years we had it. But we only split about ten cords a year. I have no idea how old it is, but Quality Tractor has been out of business for nearly 20 years. I've only had to replace one hose and change the oils.

Diedler also makes some decent splitters...parents had one up until this past summer, they had to repack the cylinder. That splitter was at least a 1980s model that my Grandfather bought. I couldn't imagine how many cords it split.

My parents bought a Husky from Tractor Supply Company to replace the Diedler. They are very pleased with it coming from a big box store...its not my cup of tea, but suits them.

Personally, I would watch Craigslist for a used one...I've seen units that look practically new go for $500.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling Bronemann (Jun 17, 2019)

I bought a Black Diamond 30 ton for $899 last fall. Works great, haven't found a round it couldn't split, and it's got a Briggs professional engine on it. Starts first pull every time, runs great, and love it.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Wallenstein.

Also branded Surge Master at some retailers.


----------



## siouxindian (Jun 17, 2019)

i got a 25 ton blackdiamond from attwoods. splits anything i put on it.its a vertical or horizontal. 8 horse motor starts easy when outdoor temp are above 32. hell to pull below 32 degrees. i am gonna put a motor with elect start on it 899.00 but got a 125.00 gift card rebate . this was about 5 year ago .would buy again.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 23, 2019)

A couple top brands not yet mentioned: Timberwolf, American CLS. They have some more expensive models than those you'll find in big box stores, but they can be customized for whatever you might need (log lift, multi-way wedges, output tables, conveyors, etc.).

As mentioned, Super Split sets the standard for kinetic/flywheel models.

For a big box store hydraulic model these days, aim for a cycle time around 11 seconds or faster. Once you get above 2o or so tons, speed is more important than force IMO. I'm also a fan of the in-beam log cradle found on DHT, Oregon, and SpeeCo (CountyLine, Black Diamond, Huskee, et al.) splitters.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 23, 2019)

In my opinion, I would stay away from I&O that has this design; even the control handle is poorly located. For the price, I think there are better choices elsewhere.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 23, 2019)

There are plenty of big box splitters that are still running after years with minimal maintenance. I would be mindful of the cylinder clevis straps. Some manufacturers use thin straps and the straps can bend and misalign the cylinder.
I recently purchased a Champion 27T that seems similar, but to me the Champion is better built than the CountyLines I have seen. I know it is quieter and faster than the CL Ive seen operated.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jun 24, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> In my opinion, I would stay away from I&O that has this design; even the control handle is poorly located. For the price, I think there are better choices elsewhere.




I'm still surprised that a supposedly good name brand made something like that.


----------



## sb47 (Jun 26, 2019)

I love my 40 ton Countyline splitter I got from tractor supply. It's rock solid and has a 10 tall wedge that makes getting through bigger rounds easier without having to flip it over to cut the stringy stuff. 9.5 cycle times is just about right to get good production without working to fast. I've had mine 2 years now and have split at least 200 cords so far and it is just as solid as when I bought it. I'm going to buy a second one this fall and I'm gonna get another one just like it. If you put a 30 ton next to it, it becomes very obvious how much beefier it over the 30 ton. Bigger motor and pump, bigger oil tank and wheels. It has a very stable front jack stand that makes it rock solid and stable. Bigger hydraulic hoses and taller wedge with a Kohler motor that starts the first pull every time. I run it just above idle and it splits great without the motor running full bore all the time.
Here is a video where a guy compares the 40 ton next to a 30 ton unit.


----------



## jrider (Jun 26, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> In my opinion, I would stay away from I&O that has this design; even the control handle is poorly located. For the price, I think there are better choices elsewhere.



Sometimes you have to blame the operator and not the machine. I have run 1400-1500 cords my 22 I&O with that same exact 4 way design and haven’t run into those problems. Those extender sleeves he has lifting up the 4 way should never be anything close to that height. I use one that allows 4” splits to come out the bottom and have been doing so for over 10 years.


----------



## c5rulz (Jun 26, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> In my opinion, I would stay away from I&O that has this design; even the control handle is poorly located. For the price, I think there are better choices elsewhere.





The guy running that splitter is an imbecile. 

However I agree with the Virginia Iron, that is a porr wedge design. 4 way wedges MUST be hydraulically adjustable. That piece should have been just chunked in half, each half split again then you could use the 4 way.


----------



## jrider (Jun 26, 2019)

c5rulz said:


> The guy running that splitter is an imbecile.
> 
> However I agree with the Virginia Iron, that is a porr wedge design. 4 way wedges MUST be hydraulically adjustable. That piece should have been just chunked in half, each half split again then you could use the 4 way.


Hydraulically adjustable is great but certainly not necessary. As I said in my previous post, the 4 way should only be up about 4”. Who says every round should be split into 4 equal pieces? Resplitting will be in order for all but the perfect size pieces.


----------



## c5rulz (Jun 27, 2019)

jrider said:


> Hydraulically adjustable is great but certainly not necessary. As I said in my previous post, the 4 way should only be up about 4”. Who says every round should be split into 4 equal pieces? Resplitting will be in order for all but the perfect size pieces.




I strongly disagree. Using a splitter with a 4 way is great but one has to temper the added speed with common sense. I cut very large log cut offs from commercial log landings. The reason the log cut offs are disposed of is because they are from where large branches split off the main trunk. Trying to run crotches through a 4 way is going to break something. Wood still splits according to the grain and attempting to split pieces that are crotches greatly adds to the stress and you might get it stuck on the 4 way wedge.

4 ways are great but I often, (3/4) of the time use it as a conventional 2 way splitter. Auto cycle valves and smaller cylinders make up for lack of tonnage with speed.


----------



## jrider (Jun 27, 2019)

c5rulz said:


> I strongly disagree. Using a splitter with a 4 way is great but one has to temper the added speed with common sense. I cut very large log cut offs from commercial log landings. The reason the log cut offs are disposed of is because they are from where large branches split off the main trunk. Trying to run crotches through a 4 way is going to break something. Wood still splits according to the grain and attempting to split pieces that are crotches greatly adds to the stress and you might get it stuck on the 4 way wedge.
> 
> 4 ways are great but I often, (3/4) of the time use it as a conventional 2 way splitter. Auto cycle valves and smaller cylinders make up for lack of tonnage with speed.


I agree there is wood that doesn’t warrant using the 4 way. However, a lot of the wood I split is under 20” in diameter and not crotches. If crotches are all I got, I would look for another source. Fortunately for me, I get a lot of wood from tree companies dropping off whole logs or I get a lot from farm cleanups.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jun 28, 2019)

jrider said:


> Sometimes you have to blame the operator and not the machine. I have run 1400-1500 cords my 22 I&O with that same exact 4 way design and haven’t run into those problems. Those extender sleeves he has lifting up the 4 way should never be anything close to that height. I use one that allows 4” splits to come out the bottom and have been doing so for over 10 years.



IMO that design is prime for failure with anything except the very best of operators who really understand the forces at play in splitting wood and pay attention to everything involved 100% of the time.

I would bet there are many times when most or all of us experienced guys on here, with any splitter, has had the end of a round slide up a little bit on a foot (or even a wedge) when the wedge makes contact & starts doing it's thing. The angle of the cut and the grain of the wood, along with physics, makes it happen. Most any other splitter (all that I can think of), and it is no issue. With that one, the stub the wedge slides on will eventually bend, as the upward slide magnifies the forces it sees. Not only that, but the fact that it can easily slide up, as opposed to a fixed foot that most likely has material on it to grip the wood and stop/hold it, makes for another bad aspect. It might be only a very small unnoticeable amount of bend the first time - but once it does it once, it will only get worse from there.

Through in a new or inexperienced (or dumb - or bad combo per the video) operator, and that's a bad recipe.


----------



## jrider (Jun 28, 2019)

NSMaple1 said:


> IMO that design is prime for failure with anything except the very best of operators who really understand the forces at play in splitting wood and pay attention to everything involved 100% of the time.
> 
> I would bet there are many times when most or all of us experienced guys on here, with any splitter, has had the end of a round slide up a little bit on a foot (or even a wedge) when the wedge makes contact & starts doing it's thing. The angle of the cut and the grain of the wood, along with physics, makes it happen. Most any other splitter (all that I can think of), and it is no issue. With that one, the stub the wedge slides on will eventually bend, as the upward slide magnifies the forces it sees. Not only that, but the fact that it can easily slide up, as opposed to a fixed foot that most likely has material on it to grip the wood and stop/hold it, makes for another bad aspect. It might be only a very small unnoticeable amount of bend the first time - but once it does it once, it will only get worse from there.
> 
> Through in a new or inexperienced (or dumb - or bad combo per the video) operator, and that's a bad recipe.


Operator makes a huge difference no doubt but as I’ve already said, 1400-1500 cords through mine with 4 way mostly on and it’s still kicking arse


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 29, 2019)

For the money of that I&O I posted, this RM would be money better spent, IMO.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 29, 2019)

NSMaple1 said:


> IMO that design is prime for failure with anything except the very best of operators who really understand the forces at play in splitting wood and pay attention to everything involved 100% of the time....



I agree. The company could make that 4way sit flat and utilize a limiter to prevent over height. Here is, in my opinion, where the lift doesnt make sense to me. For $7500, why does the lift pivot off the lower side of the beam and not some mount that stands off near the top of the beam. Every large round needs to be muscled over the difference in elevation. To me, this looks like an after thought design.


----------



## Pjohnson (Jun 29, 2019)

Love my Wolfe ridge splitter small wisconsin company great splitters


----------



## pajeepman (Jun 29, 2019)

Lowes has Dirty Hands Tools 25 ton log spmitters on clearance now. I PIcked up one brand new for last night. They are $659.40 which is 40% off. Came to just under $700 here in PA.)
Gonna sell my troy-bilt 25 ton and hopefully break even. I think its an upgrade as it has an 11 second cycle time versus 17 seconds, and its brand new. I bought the troy-bilt used for more than my new dirty hands.

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice find; still over $1k in VA.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jul 4, 2019)

Rayn4est said:


> Hello! I'm in the market for a 24-30 ton splitter. From what I've read so far some good brands are Boss, Yardmax, Brave and Iron & Oak. Iron & Oak seems to be the best, but may be more than I need. Any recommendations on brands would be most appreciated. Thanks!


Yes welcome to this fantastic site.
That question is likely to be a pickle.
You'll have some saying this and some saying that.
But the best answer is, whatever works for you that your budget.
It would depend on what you'd like to spend and how much you'll use it.
I cut and split 10 cords or less a year for my own use and a little selling.
I saw a good deal on a Forest King 30 ton gas powered splitter so I bought it.
It was $1500 CAD plus $40 for a log catcher add on all from TSC store.
Works great, has vertical mode and can handle any size round of any species wood.


----------



## Rayn4est (Jul 5, 2019)

What are the opinions on the Brave 37-ton ( VH1737GX)? The Honda GX engine gets good reviews. Brave seems to be one level below Iron & Oak. I could probably get by with a Countyline, but I like to get something a litlle better than I need.


----------



## vonb (Jul 8, 2019)

I bought a NorthStar 37-ton from Northern Tool. It has a Honda GX engine. The jury is out as to quality.


----------



## Husky Man (Jul 9, 2019)

This is our 4th season on our 27 Ton DHT (Dirty Hand Tools), I would buy it again.

Our splitter has been very reliable, the 6.5hp/196cc Kohler starts first pull almost every time, I would not pay a dime extra for a Honda "Upgrade", I couldn't ask for anything more out of the Kohler.

We often split wood in the 24-36" range, and the vertical capability is Nice to have. My Wife Enjoys running the splitter, and has informed me that she "Gets the splitter in the Divorce", she even prefers splitting smaller stuff vertically, she can sit down while she splits, myself I prefer running it Horizontal, until the wood gets heavy to lift on to the beam.

Doug


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 13, 2019)

c5rulz said:


> I strongly disagree. Using a splitter with a 4 way is great but one has to temper the added speed with common sense. I cut very large log cut offs from commercial log landings. The reason the log cut offs are disposed of is because they are from where large branches split off the main trunk. Trying to run crotches through a 4 way is going to break something.


 All 4-ways aren't created equal!!

I've run hundreds of crotches through my Timber Wolfs 4-way, they all go through no problem at all!






I probably wouldn't do it on a wimpy splitter, but I bought a Timber Wolf so I could split EVERYTHING and not have to worry about it.






In the years I've had this TW, I've split a LOT of wood, and I haven't had to fix or replace even one thing on it!

SR


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jul 13, 2019)

Sawyer Rob said:


> All 4-ways aren't created equal!!
> 
> I've run hundreds of crotches through my Timber Wolfs 4-way, they all go through no problem at all!
> 
> ...


I agree, not all splitters are created the same. Additionally, as evidenced by your photos, even the paint on the TW is superior to the wimpy big box splitter's paint. Thanks.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 13, 2019)

The paint IS pretty good on TW's, there's enough guys here on this site that own them and will attest to that.

Yes the pict. above is a few years old, but here is what it looks like today,






It STILL looks pretty good, and it even lives outside!

SR


----------



## c5rulz (Jul 14, 2019)

Sawyer Rob said:


> All 4-ways aren't created equal!!
> 
> I've run hundreds of crotches through my Timber Wolfs 4-way, they all go through no problem at all!
> 
> ...




I still stand by my statement. One needs to use common sense when running a 4 way wedge. Are you going to tell me you have never gotten anything stuck on it too?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 14, 2019)

c5rulz said:


> I still stand by my statement. One needs to use common sense when running a 4 way wedge. Are you going to tell me you have never gotten anything stuck on it too?


 Two times over all the years with the hundreds of crotches I've split...

Both were big dried out narley chunks of wood, and it was no big deal at all. I put a chain around them and used the splitter to pull the chunks back off. Then I ran them through the 4-way in a different position and finished the job...

Like I said, no big deal...

ALL the good wood/logs go to my BSM, the rest = junk wood like crotches, go to the TW for firewood...

SR


----------



## SeMoTony (Jul 20, 2019)

A craftsman 27 ton splitter is on the auction block in a week. Any thoughts/experience with this unit.
The seller, from today's auction, woodn't watch how inexpensive her goods wood go for. Just saying! I got an older wb at a previous auction that will be flued by pros, and heating the place while I'm away isn't important to me. Not looking at a large amount of btu's needed as was the case in a 3,000 sq ft home I was providing for 9 years ago. Propane man showed up and left the hose reeled up. Dual fuel , 4 foot burner. Load when I got up and fore laying down kept that place @ or close to 70°.
I am not up to swinging a maul much any more. 27 t craftsman good enough for near day after day 1 hour or so at a time use?
Thanks for view points


----------

